# Daten von Eclipse extern sichern



## bilbo123 (22. Mrz 2015)

Hallo !

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie man Daten von Eclipse am geschicktesten extern sichert.
Am Ende des Arbeitstages möchte ich mein Projekt zusätzlich auf einer externen Festplatte sichern,
bzw. dort aktualisieren. Ist es am besten, den gesamten Workspace Ordner auf ein externes Medium zu ziehen, oder gehen auch einzelne Projektornder ? 
Bei letzterem würde nämlich der metadata Ordner nicht mit rüberkopiert. (Was mir zu denken gibt).
Anderesseits ist es vielleicht etwas unsinnig, immer den gesamten Workspace Ordner auf der externen Festplatte zu kopieren und zu ersetzen, wenn nur eine Klasse eines Projektes erweitert/geändert wurde.

Wäre es vielleicht angebracht, für jedes Projekt einen anderen Workspace-Ornder anzulegen ?

Vielen Dank, 
Gruß
bilbo123 !


----------



## Dompteur (22. Mrz 2015)

Das .metadata Verzeichnis enthält Informationen, die sich Eclipse über den Workspace merkt. Also Beispielsweise Einstellungen zu den Plugins, etc..
Das sind also Dinge, die man nicht dauernd ändert.

Ich sichere das immer nach einer Neuinstallation von Eclipse und dann alle paar Wochen.
Prinzipiell sind das aber Sachen, die man nach einer Neuinstallation wiederherstellen kann.

Die Projekte lege ich in ein Repository. Dort checke ich häufig ein und kann so auch auf die Änderungshistorie zugreifen. Das Repository speichert dann die Daten komprimiert. Dieses sichere ich täglich.
Ich lege üblicherweise für jedes Projekt ein neues Repository an.

Es gibt auch Repository Hoster, bei denen du deine Projekte für den Privat-Gebrauch gratis hosten kannst. Das hat den Vorteil, dass deine Sourcen von vorneherein auf 2 verschiedenen Systemen liegen und ein Verlust dadurch unwahrscheinlich wird.


----------



## bilbo123 (25. Mrz 2015)

Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.
Mit Repositorys kenne ich mich leider nicht aus.
Aber ich werde jetzt den metadata Ordner nicht jedesmal mitspeichern,
wenn ich eine Projekt extern aktualisiere.

Gruß
blibo123 !


----------

